
First genome comparison gives insight into penguin origins and evolution - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-genome-comparison-insight-penguin-evolution.html
======
bookofjoe
>Genome-wide analyses reveal drivers of penguin diversification

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/08/12/2006659117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/08/12/2006659117)

